# Oil Change Instructions



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 8, 2004)

*Oil Change Instructions*

*Oil Change Instructions for Women:* 

1. Pull up to Jiffy Lube when the mileage reaches 3000 since the last oil change. 
2. Drink a cup of coffee. 
3. Fifteen minutes later, hand clerk MasterCard and leave with a properly maintained vehicle. 

Money Spent: 
Oil Change: $20.00 
Coffee: $1.00 
------------ 
Total $21.00 



*Oil Change Instructions for Men:* 

1. Go to auto parts store and hand clerk MasterCard for $50.00 for oil, filter, kitty litter, hand cleaner and scented tree. 
2. Discover that the used oil container is full. Instead of taking back to parts store to recycle, dump in hole in back yard. 
3. Open a beer and drink it. 
4. Jack car up. Spend 30 minutes looking for jack stands. 
5. Find jack stands under kid's pedal car. 
6. In frustration, open another beer and drink it. 
7. Place drain pan under engine. 
8. Look for 9/16 box end wrench. 
9. Give up and use crescent wrench. 
10. Unscrew drain plug. 
11. Drop drain plug in pan of hot oil; get hot oil on you in process. 
12. Clean up mess. 
13. Have another beer while watching oil drain. 
14. Look for oil filter wrench. 
15. Give up; poke oil filter with screwdriver and twist off. 
16. Beer. 
17. Buddy shows up; finish case of beer with him. Finish oil change tomorrow. 
18. Next day, drag pan full of old oil out from underneath car. 
19. Throw kitty litter on oil spilled during Step 18. 
20. Beer. No, drank it all yesterday. 
21. Walk to 7-11; buy beer. 
22. Install new oil filter making sure to apply thin coat of oil to gasket surface. 
23. Dump first quart of oil into engine. 
24. Remember drain plug from Step 11. 
25. Hurry to find drain plug in drain pan. 
26. Discover that the used oil is buried in a hole in the back yard, along with the drain plug. 
27. Drink beer. 
28. Uncover hole and sift for drain plug. 
29. Discover that first quart of fresh oil is now on the floor. 
30. Drink beer. 
31. Tighten drain plug slip on oil and bang knuckles on the frame. 
32. Bang head on floor boards in reaction to Step 31. 
33. Begin cussing fit. 
34. Throw wrench. 
35. Cuss for additonal 10 minutes because wrench hit Miss December (1992) in the chest. 
36. Beer. 
37. Clean up hands and forehead and bandages required to stop blood flow. 
38. Beer. 
39. Beer. 
40. Dump in five fresh quarts of oil. 
41. Beer. 
42. Lower car from jack stands. 
43. Accidentally crush one of the jack stnads. 
44. Move car back to apply more kitty litter to fresh oil spilled during Step 23. 
45. Beer. 
46. Test drive car. 
47. Get pulled over; arrested for driving under the influence. 
48. Car gets impounded. 
49. Make bail; get car from impound yard. 

Money Spent: 
Parts $50.00 
Beer $25.00 
Replace Jacks $75.00 (hey the colors have to match!) 
Bail $1,000.00 
Towing & Impound $200.00 
----------------- 
Total $1,350.00


----------



## Gary Crawford (Apr 8, 2004)

That's a cheap estimate!lol


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 9, 2004)

LIES!  ALL LIES!

My last trip to Jiffy Lube because it was cold out and I didnt want to change my own oil cost me 87 bucks!

I change my own oil and it takes me 20 minutes and costs about 15 bucks!

So... 

That above set of instructions was OBVIOUSLY written by a woman too jealous of the fact her husband could change his own oil. 

Or by someone who has never been to Jiffy Lube... and Coffee is Free there.

Hehe.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Apr 12, 2004)

Even better...one little word..."Daddy"

free for me!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 12, 2004)

I seem to remember some of those days listed inthe 2nd section.
Most ended with haveing a frind finish the job while I :drinkbeer  :drinkbeer  :drinkbeer


----------



## rschoon (Apr 14, 2004)

Been there, done that.  Except for the DUI part.


----------

